# Piranha Laying On Its Side.



## Lacike

Hi all. I have a three year old Rb piranha. One day i came back from school and she was laying on his side all white. I thought she was dead but when i tried to pick her up she started to swim but she was spinning. So i put her in a smaller tank. Changed third of water, put some malachite green because thats only thing i have. When i went to aquantic shop and showed him pictures and video he told me that she is finished. But that was week ago and my piranha is still living. 
What should i do? should i buy some kind of other medicine?I dont know if i should keep her alive or humanly kill her because she is suffering. But before letting her go i would like to try everything possible to try and save her.
I atached some pictures hope that it helps.


----------



## Ægir

You will have to tell us more about your tank and setup.... What size tank, what are you using for filtration, What are your water parameters (nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, temp etc)?

I would not just add any medications unless you know exactly what the problem is, as that is prob stressing the fish out more.


----------



## memento

Looks like swim bladder trouble. 
Malachite green is toxic to piranhas. In your country, there used to be Griseosulvin. Try that next time instead of Malachite green.


Honest advise : euthanise her by freezing.


----------



## nitrofish

They tend to lean when stressed. That could be caused by any number of things. First things to check is your water chemistry like others have suggested as well as water temp. I'm pretty sure you'll find the culprit there.


----------



## delegat

I have lost several redbellys due to the same problem in past few years. Never could figure out what was causing this. And never really found out how to treat it. But it always happened when they were 2 years and older. I have always kept a clean tank doing weekly 20%-25% waterchanges running 2 AC70 and an eheim 2213 filled just with ceramic on a 125g tank. One red diying on me right now and i'm trying to find either how to treat her condition or how to euthanise her.


----------



## Demon Darko

^ freezing them is the most humane method for euthanasia.

Freezing them is the most humane method of euthanasia.


----------

